# Bell & Ross in Modern Family?



## Kawfee (Jul 8, 2010)

Can anyone else confirm if my eyes were deceiving me...was Ed O'Neill wearing a Bell & Ross on this weeks episode of Modern Family Wed 10/19???


----------



## cntrl (Feb 27, 2007)

Me too, I thought it looked like a BR03-92-MIL-CARB/RS.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

William Shatner used to wear one on Boston Legal too; maybe he still does but I don't have much time to catch many shows so not even sure if Boston Legal is still on!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

He's got big wrist I was thinking it was a BR01.


----------



## El_Numero_Uno (Aug 9, 2011)

I have also seen B&R on Community and American Pickers. Possibly one other show that I am forgetting at the moment. Seems like they are trying to put themselves out there more. I would prefer they didn't. I like them partially because they are not often seen. With the movements they have, they would not be worth the money if they were everywhere. So, if they are changing the rules of the game, they need to tread cautiously, as I suspect I am not alone.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Number One;-)
Feel flattered when you see stars wearing B&R's. They're wearing them cause they like them, NOT because the company is "trying to put themselves out there more". B&R has a policy about no endorsements. So if you see a star wearing one................that just means he's got good taste;-)


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice thread revival, here is awesome link for watches in movies 
Watches in Movies » Bell & Ross


----------



## El_Numero_Uno (Aug 9, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


> Hey Number One;-)
> Feel flattered when you see stars wearing B&R's. They're wearing them cause they like them, NOT because the company is "trying to put themselves out there more". B&R has a policy about no endorsements. So if you see a star wearing one................that just means he's got good taste;-)


I hope you are right about that.


----------



## Koufax80 (Jul 27, 2012)

Old thread, but Ed had it on again for last night's episode... looked good.


----------

